# Bestätigungslink per email für Eintrag erstellen - wie ?



## germanius (19. Juni 2004)

Hi

ich möchte bei Registrierung eines users vor endgültiger Freischaltung einen Link generieren, der per email zugesandt wird... wie üblich, sprich an der Stelle, wo die Registrierung abgeschlossen ist und der Datenbank-Eintrag der persönlichen Daten erfolgte, müßte die mail rausgehen.

Mit welchen Funktionen/Befehlen erzeugt man diese php mails an den user ?

Und wie funktioniert das mit der Bestätigungsmail ? Wird dabei eine spezielle Session erzeugt z.b. mit dem usernamen und dem Zeitpunkt des Registrierens und müßte das dann widerum in einer DB Tabelle abgespeichert werden zum Überprüfen, wenn es angeklickt wird ? 
Wird dabei eine php Seite aufgerufen, die intern die Session Variablen vergleicht und bei ja das Paßwort freischaltet, wobei - wie schaltet man ein Paßwort bzw. Zugang dabei "frei" ? - also auf Ja ?
So wie es bei Foren etc eben der Fall ist...um betrügerische Absicht auszuschließen...

Vielleicht gibts ja auch fertige anpassbare Scripte, wen jemand evtl. 'nen link hätte ?

Vielen Dank für Hilfe
mfg
Germanius
;-)


----------

